

Show HN: Clientflow – Reduce client delays on all of your projects - marcomassaro
http://clientflow.io

======
avitzurel
Few things

1\. You say on the site: "Start your 14 day free trial" but there's no clear
pricing, so what happens after 14 days?

2\. People are visual, I'd put a whole flow in a gif, something, with the
picture (screenshot) of the email that's being sent to the client.

3\. If you have plans for integration with popular systems, like Trello,
Github, Basecamp or others, I'd put logos of those with "Integration coming
soon"

4\. Inside the systems, the Preview of the emails are too long, when you have
a project you usually need 10-20 reminders, I'd cut the length of the preview
to 200-300 chars and have a separate page for each of those. (also add an edit
option, so if I have a typo, I can fix it easily).

~~~
marcomassaro
Hey there

Thanks for your feedback. Its extremely helpful.

1\. I admit the main website is very bare, but I've done it intentionally to
optimize for conversions rather than have users click off..its something I'm
testing. I'm going to be adding a pricing page in soon, but this can also be
found in your account under settings in the meantime.

2\. Good idea.

3\. This is our MVP, so integrations are on our roadmap but not yet.

4\. When referring to previews, do you mean when you click "preview" when
creating a reminder? Or the box created after a preview is in queue to be
sent?

Thanks again

M

------
SimpleXYZ
So it's just like outlook: [http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook-
help/delay-or-sche...](http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook-help/delay-
or-schedule-sending-e-mail-messages-HP001232817.aspx)

~~~
marcomassaro
Hey there - founder here.

Thanks for your reply. Clientflow is a bit different because the goal is to
get you out of your inbox and keep you more organized. Outlook does let you
schedule, but only for 120 minutes and you have to use Outlook as your email
client, which not everyone does.

------
avitzurel
One more thing, the entire process is too manual, I'd look into how I can make
it better (Browser extensions in Gmail, send an email to the system, FW emails
etc...)

~~~
marcomassaro
Absolutely agree. Still our MVP here so a lot of work to do, but more and more
automation is definitely something we're working on.

